# OKI 711WT none brand toners cartridges.



## tudors (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

As many of you will already know the OKI toners are very exppensive, but there are alternatives for the CMY at least, I have not seen the white alternative yet but has anyone tested the none OKI cartridges? Thank.


----------



## Chopper101 (Nov 24, 2014)

No, but I'd be interested also. I just spent £650 on Oki ink for mine. I'm concerned it might invalidate my warranty if I use other inks though.


----------



## tudors (Jul 25, 2015)

I just replied but cannot see it? did it just send it to you Chopper101?


----------

